# XC/endurance racing in Europe/Germany



## Athahn08 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm a US citizen currently stationed in Germany (kaiserslautern area) and I'm looking to get into XC/endurance racing. Does anyone have experience in racing over here in Europe preferably in and around Germany? Where is the best place to look for a beginner friendly race? Are there any super amazing races over here that are particularly awesome? Any advice, experience, or suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

MarathonMTB.com's list of events has several in Europe. I'm in Poland - there are tons of organized races. I have done them, but the stage races here (near the border with Germany) are internationally known and considered top notch. Check out the Beskidy MTB Trophy and the Sudety MTB Challenge. Those aside, pretty much ever weekend from April to October is some sort of 3hr+ race within driving distance here. On the border of Poland and the Czech Republic is also a pretty extensive network of flow trails called Singletrack pod Smrkem. It's also pretty cheap here - you can easily book a place that will feed you breakfast and a substantial dinner for 30-40euros/day, so even with the travel, you're gonna get out for pretty cheap.

Also, close to you - Belgium has the Belgian MTB Challenge. There's the Alps Epic in Switzerland. I'm sure there are lots in Germany too, just get yourself to a quality bike shop where some people race and find out who the race organizers are.

And... you might appreciate this: MTB map of Europe


----------



## Athahn08 (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow that was incredibly helpful! Thank you so much!


----------



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

If you're going out this way and have any questions, let me know. I'm far from an expert, but I'm learning and it's fun.


----------

